# TPF Photo Challenge Voting Poll: July '11 "The Sky Above Me"



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 8, 2011)

Which is your favourite?

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their            full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all     that          much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,                but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded    to     the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of                the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to     vote       right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that  have    been   put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe  that  you   should   be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to  myself or    another TPF   staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous                (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and  the         voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any    specific       photos until    after    the voting has completed and  the   winner is       announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your                favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions   please     let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top                five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge    will    be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that    the   winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond to    the PM   within  30  days   they       will not receive their prize  and   it will   be put   towards a   future       challenge. If we are  unable   to ship   the   intended prize to   the winner  do      to  his/her   location we   will   provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

01






02





03





04





05





06





07





08





09





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31





32





33





34





35





36





37





38





39





40





That's all folks...


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Chris!

Heavenly photos!
Honestly, my perfect combination would be 9-13-23-36, but there you have it~ its #9 and 36 finally #9 ~ Looks like the world is 'indeed' a happy place!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 19, 2011)

With just 3 days left, there is still time to get that all important vote in. Don't leave it till the last minute.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2011)

it seems we have a winner ;-)


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 24, 2011)

Great work everyone!!! (Especially #20) I was shocked to see so many entries. Great contest, I look forward to joining in again.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks  Actually I am the author of #20 but it seems no one wants to announce the winner :-(


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice photo mentos. Congrats.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 3, 2011)

mentos_007 said:


> it seems we have a winner ;-)



You may care to think that, I couldn't possibly comment...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, as Mentos 007 rightly pointed out, we do indeed have a winner

In first place then, we have Mentos 007 (fancy that?) with this delightful little study - PM on its way soon






In second place with this image, we have six66picupstyxx






and in joint third place, we have Ediacol with this






and fokker with this






Congratulations to our winners and thanks to all for taking part. Don't forget to take a look at the challenge for September, which can be found here --> "The Alternative Album Cover"


----------

